# Sheep and Leaves



## Sheepshape (Nov 7, 2019)

So, just an excuse to post a couple of pics. of the autumn leaves in my back garden with a few sheep in the background and an uncharacteristically sunny day.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 7, 2019)

That is a beautiful view!!


----------



## Beekissed (Nov 7, 2019)

That is just gorgeous!!!!  You don't need an excuse, that's a gift to all who see it.


----------



## Sheepshape (Nov 9, 2019)

So now we're back to the usual rain/sleet/snow. Still it was lovely whilst it lasted. 

All those leaves are lying on my excuse for a lawn and need to be shifted into the compost heaps. Still they, vegetable waste, grass cuttings and 'sheep deposits' make the most wonderful compost. (Every cloud......)


----------

